# Help



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

no clues or advice - I have the same issue, here... except it's grandma or the river instead of food or a friend... 

sarah


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

If you want a solid recall, it's almost more of a relationship thing than training. The dog has to have self-control (instilled through It's Yer Choice and Crate Games). The dog has to know--has to *live*--the fact that the ONLY way to get what he wants...is to do what you want him to do first. What's more, YOU should be so rewarding, so incredibly cool to be around, such a source of fun, rewards, and joy, that being around you is a motivation in itself.

Making all this happen is a constant work in progress, made up of so many little things. My dog can recall to me past his food bowl and some other cool things, but he is young, and there are situations I wouldn't put him in because I know he wouldn't be successful yet. In those situations, he's on a leash or a long line. Certainly if he was in the position of being able to reward himself while I called him, I wouldn't put him in that situation until further training and relationship building had taken place.

One thing you can do is use the opportunity to play with his friend as a reward. It's good when our dogs show us what they value!

Good luck!

--Q


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Keep trying and do not give up! Try setting up puppy play dates. Rhett and family were at the park yesterday when I slipped on the wet grass... Dropped the leash and whoosh off he went!!! My heart stopped then the little miss (7 years old)called to him with"SIT Rhett" and he stopped, plunked his behind down. Then I called him to me and he came!!! Even with tons of kids to play with !!! Such a shining moment !!! Rewards a bunch!!! But having spent hours (tons) and peanut butter he comes when called.. Now without peanut butter


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

sarahmurphy said:


> no clues or advice - I have the same issue, here... except it's grandma or the river instead of food or a friend...
> 
> sarah


Thanks Sarah...good to know I'm not alone out there!


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

Quossum said:


> If you want a solid recall, it's almost more of a relationship thing than training. The dog has to have self-control (instilled through It's Yer Choice and Crate Games). The dog has to know--has to *live*--the fact that the ONLY way to get what he wants...is to do what you want him to do first. What's more, YOU should be so rewarding, so incredibly cool to be around, such a source of fun, rewards, and joy, that being around you is a motivation in itself.
> 
> Making all this happen is a constant work in progress, made up of so many little things. My dog can recall to me past his food bowl and some other cool things, but he is young, and there are situations I wouldn't put him in because I know he wouldn't be successful yet. In those situations, he's on a leash or a long line. Certainly if he was in the position of being able to reward himself while I called him, I wouldn't put him in that situation until further training and relationship building had taken place.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ideas. What are "It's yer choice" and "Crate Games"? Sharon


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

Rhett'smom said:


> Keep trying and do not give up! Try setting up puppy play dates. Rhett and family were at the park yesterday when I slipped on the wet grass... Dropped the leash and whoosh off he went!!! My heart stopped then the little miss (7 years old)called to him with"SIT Rhett" and he stopped, plunked his behind down. Then I called him to me and he came!!! Even with tons of kids to play with !!! Such a shining moment !!! Rewards a bunch!!! But having spent hours (tons) and peanut butter he comes when called.. Now without peanut butter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the encouragement! I will continue working with him...good thing he's so darn cute and that he USUALLY does what I ask!!! Sharon


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Tough one - but I second using a visit to his friend as the ultimate reward. I once tried to call Sophy away from a neighbourhood barbecue. People, children, steak, sausages, burgers, cuddles for dogs, dropped food - versus boring old time to go home ... It took a while, but eventually she listened and came with me. And then I praised her, and told her she could go back to the party! It was only for a short while, because I really did need to get back home, but she was hugely impressed - she got to be a Good Dog, got her reward for coming when called AND got to do what she really wanted. You could practically see the brain cells buzzing!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just want a little something to the good advise already offered. I think this article, "Reliable Recall – The Holy Grail of Dog Training," provides a good summary of recall training for real life situations. You might find it helpful.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...03G1YVAXKWOAoyGeA&sig2=IH2IqsGQAIkz_JCA8Fg3XQ

There are also some good threads about recall training on the forum. I slipped in few of those links too. They may help stop Ben from giving you the slip when you call him.

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-gener...4-training-recall-positive-reinforcement.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-gener...-trouble-teaching-come.html#post256394http://

A while back I realized I'd inadvertently "poisoned" the "come" command by misusing it, either by allowing Chagall to ignore it (my bad!) or using it prior to something he wasn't keen on doing, think _bath._ I changed his recall word and amped up his long-line training using copious yummy treats (liverwurst is his God!). Chagall is three and I can now actually call him off a squirrel to return to me, something I never dreamed possible!:dance2:Good luck with your training, hope you'll update us on how it's going.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Chagall's mom, liverwurst! What a great idea! I'm getting some for sure. And sah, this is a good thread because Ben is 2 and 1/2 and I've noticed too that dogs go through phases where they lose their enthusiasm for something they were really good at before, so it's always good to have fresh takes on these more important training aspects.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

sah said:


> Thanks for the ideas. What are "It's yer choice" and "Crate Games"? Sharon


You Tube links for It's Yer Choice, a self-control game, and an ad for the Crate Games video, which is a whole training program. Hope they help!

YouTube


YouTube


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

"It's yer choice" looks fun! Going to try that ASAP with Beau.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

"It's yer choice" is working really well with Gryphon.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would say go back to Square One and start working for a solid recall.....


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Quossum: Love the new avatar! Was it his birthday or is it a Holiday Cap? I can't really tell? Just adorable!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Quossum: Love the new avatar! Was it his birthday or is it a Holiday Cap? I can't really tell? Just adorable!


Thanks! It's the holiday hat / headband that one of the corgis was wearing in our Christmas picture (did you see it in that other thread? Tres cute!), but my hubby was convinced that it would look good on Sugarfoot, so we balanced it precariously on him and snapped away! I wish the background had been different; it kind of fades against the fence.

Though it was also his birthday recently: Nov. 27. Hard to believe he's a year old!

--Q


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, great advice from everybody! Since his friend being down the block is a situation that you can't control in order to use his friend to your advantage, don't put him in this situation yet because he hasn't got the self control for it yet. Same with the cat food. 

See if you can borrow his friend to use in a controlled setting so you can release him to go play with his friend as a reward. A nice, big fenced in tennis court or something. One person holding his friend's leash and you holding Ben's. When he comes, obviously, drop the leash for friend time for 30 secs. Then back to recall from further and further away. 

The cat food? I'd try to get a solid "Leave it" so he just never touches the stuff. You have to get him to think that leaving the cat food alone is MUCH more rewarding than eating it. Offer him something better for not eating cat food.

And like was said, keep it interesting, keep it fun, and keep it rewarding. Try to make up as many recall games as you can. Google games for ideas too and play those. Mix it up. Play hide and go seek. Play follow the leader (also helps to teach heel. Some call this doodling, I think. I prefer off leash in an enclosed area). Run away with your hands waving in the air, yelling "AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!" for him to chase you. Run away trailing a toy or rag with broth on it. Play red light, green light. Make coming to you just about the best choice he can possibly make. Coming to you shouldn't be the end of fun, in his opinion. Don't call him if you're going to put in the icky ear medicine. Don't call him to end the end of the fetch game.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I say back to Square One to teach a solid recall. You need consistency and a plan. There are many different opinions on how to train recall, but I would find one you are comfortable with since you will be doing the training and just start over. I have been working with Sunny for a drop dead solid recall and we are getting very close. It is amazing to watch. I just started with a long line in a park and decided "FRONT" would be our command, and when he got far away from me I would call "Front" and give a little tug to the line and he would return to me, sit at my feet and he would get the most yummy treat --- I used Merrick's dehydrated hot dog treats -- and honestly, after about 2 months, he is automatic. So, I think you just need to start over, build solidly until you know you have a reliable recall and then constantly reinforce. Good luck.


----------

